# Transformer question #2



## Kenley (Mar 16, 2011)

If I have a 208Y/120 service can a set a 208 delta to 480y/277 tranformer to make a 480v 4 wire sub panel?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Kenley said:


> If I have a 208Y/120 service can a set a 208 delta to 480y/277 tranformer to make a 480v 4 wire sub panel?


Legally?? Cause it is possible...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Kenley said:


> If I have a 208Y/120 service can a set a 208 delta to 480y/277 tranformer to make a 480v 4 wire sub panel?


Yes, if the transformer is 208 delta to 480Y/277 or 208Y/120 to 480Y/277.

However if this is a much more common 480 Delta to 208Y/120 transformer than no absolutely not. You could backfeed this transformer to produce 480 delta but you could not make 480Y/277 with it. If you do backfeed this type of transformer XO must be left floating with nothing connected to it.


----------

